# Asking for more than starting pay?



## NKG (Oct 16, 2022)

I'm thinking of coming back to take advantage of the college benefit. I am obviously over qualified to be a team member but I don't want to be a leader. Has anyone asked for a higher pay and got it? I searched the threads and couldn't find anything. I remember laughing at people that asked for more money in interviews. However I have to know if it's actually happened.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 17, 2022)

NKG said:


> I'm thinking of coming back to take advantage of the college benefit. I am obviously over qualified to be a team member but I don't want to be a leader. Has anyone asked for a higher pay and got it? I searched the threads and couldn't find anything. I remember laughing at people that asked for more money in interviews. However I have to know if it's actually happened.


I asked when I was hired because I had a lot of experience. The HR person said they would check into it, but the answer was no. This was over four years ago.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 17, 2022)

There is no experience pay for team members.


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 17, 2022)

If you know someone that is currently at Target I would have them look into the college benefit for you.

I would also search this forum.

There might be restrictions as to *how soon* you can get that benefit.

Target cares nothing about work experience but you have nothing to loose about asking for a higher starting pay.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 17, 2022)

If it's a store that's desperate they might be willing to do a small bump in exchange for not having to completely train a newbie.
We used to call such TMs 'Pre-loaded' or 'TM v.2'.


----------

